# Compilerflags lokal setzen

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie ist es möglich die Compilerflags lokal zu setzen?

Wo kann man die Compilerflags setzen?

----------

## dakjo

In der make.conf. Wo sonst?

/me versteht die frage nicht ganz.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Und wo finde ich die lokale make.conf der Ebuilds?

----------

## xces

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Wie ist es möglich die Compilerflags lokal zu setzen?
> 
> Wo kann man die Compilerflags setzen?

 

Das geht mit Portage derzeit nur global in der /etc/make.conf. Vielleicht willst du dir ja mal Paludis ansehen.

----------

## Roller

Du kannst in der Datei /etc/portage/package.use individuelle USE-Flags für einzelne Pakete festlegen.

Edit: Habs nicht gepeilt, siehe nachfolgender Beitrag.Last edited by Roller on Sun Nov 26, 2006 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xces

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Du kannst in der Datei /etc/portage/package.use individuelle USE-Flags für einzelne Pakete festlegen.

 

Es ging um Compiler Flags wie CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS.

----------

## mv

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Wie ist es möglich die Compilerflags lokal zu setzen?

 

Das kann eine angepasste /etc/portage/bashrc durch Einlese erledigen. Es gibt zahlreiche Vorlagen dazu, siehe z.B. portage-bashrc auf http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/

 

Immer wieder interessant die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen zu sehen.   :Wink: 

----------

